# Gold Saum not eaten properly for weeks



## sbloxy321 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey everyone,

My Gold Saum isn't doing so great and was hoping someone could help?

Long story short, he stopped eating properly about 4 weeks ago.. He occasionally puts the food in his mouth then spits it back out. He looks like he's in pain when he spits it out and shakes his head/mouth. He's also moping around the tank a lot - not his usual aggressive/personable self.

I did lose a Chinese Algae Eater very suddenly so had concern its a parasite and treated whole tank with Fluke Solve(Praziquantel), Kusuri Wormer Internal Parasite Treatment (Flubendazole) & Interpet Anti Internal Bacteria but he's still not right.

All water conditions are fine (0ppm Ammonia, 0ppm Nitrites, 40ppm nitrates[out of tap]). Added Vitazin multivitamins to try keep him as healthy as I can. Feeding fresh prawns which he nibbles at

Any help would be massively appreciated. FYI i'm in the UK

Thanks!  
Bloxy


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Seems high nitrate from the tap is quite common in parts of the UK. I would presume they climb in between water changes. That's a lot of meds to throw at him, especially that you are possibly guessing at an ailment? I would suggest prolonged exposure to high nitrate is taking its toll. I know of some UK hobbyists that combat nitrate with aquatic plants or even plants like pothos growing out of an hob filter


----------



## sbloxy321 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for the advice Oscar6 
Yeah, anywhere near London we have high nitrates and very hard water.

I'll have a look at adding some more plants in.. i might add a load of pothos plants along the back of the tank.
It's just a bit strange how he suddenly stopped eating. I'll report back, thanks again


----------

